# Ex Cadet weekend



## Strike (3 Oct 2008)

Good luck to all the first years on the obstacle course this afternoon and on parade tomorrow!

Celebrating my 10 year reunion.  Man, I feel old!


----------



## Strike (3 Oct 2008)

Some pics from the obstacle course...


----------



## Strike (3 Oct 2008)

And more...


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Oct 2008)

Strike, just when you're feeling all warm and fuzzy, remember only forty years 'til you join the Old Brigade.


----------



## tabernac (6 Oct 2008)

My flight after completing the course.


----------



## Strike (7 Oct 2008)

I have a before picture of your guys.  I'll post it tomorrow.

Hey, you wouldn't happen to have any 1t years with 94 as their last 2 would you?   :cheers:


----------



## DVessey (8 Oct 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> And more...



Damn barney sqn painting the 2 sqn wall... *shakes head*


----------



## Strike (9 Oct 2008)

Heard there was a sweet lark played on Queen's during their own homecoming weekend.  "RMC" was burned into the centre of the football field.   ;D


----------



## tabernac (9 Oct 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> Hey, you wouldn't happen to have any 1t years with 94 as their last 2 would you?   :cheers:



Haha, not quite. Closest in my flight would be 96. I'm 13.


----------



## Strike (9 Oct 2008)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> Haha, not quite. Closest in my flight would be 96. I'm 13.



CRAP!

Well, there is a little Army.ca meet and greet at the Merchant tomorrow night.  Maybe you could take the time and find some of them and direct them there?


----------



## tabernac (10 Oct 2008)

Nice try, but that won't work. No free beer for you! ;D The majority of the college is on leave this weekend, I know I'm heading up to see some family in La Belle Province.


----------

